# Bug Improvement L180?: Component Overscan and Stretch Mode...



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I just ran the HDNet test pattern to look at the overscan.

If you recall, those with a DVI connection reported the 921 didn't add any overscan. However, those with component video reported that the 921 was adding overscan.

The test pattern showed some overscan on the 921, but I don't think it is what it was before. Now, the vertical overscan goes to the number 3, and horizontal goes to 4 now. Does anyone recall what the numbers were before this release? Just curious if this improvement is all in my head or not...

Doing a simple look at the stretch mode, it looks improved too. Just view something SD as normal mode. Look for something distinct on the edge of the picture, then hit stretch to see if it still appears on the edge of the stretched screen. On my set, not everything appears, however, my set still has some overscan. I think it is doing better....


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I just wrote up the L149 numbers for my TV into a spreadsheet. Too tired to wait for the L180 reboot and work up tonight - I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Stretch mode on 4x3 material is now watchable! The amount of horizontal stretch has been reduced and the vertical stretch eliminated.

This is great. No more switching aspect ratios between HD and SD material. Also, the 921 remembers which mode I prefer and it automatically switches to 'stretch' when it sees a 4x3 image (because it remembers that I prefer that mode since I used it last - - - of course, it can always be changed on the fly) and it changes back to 'normal' when it sees a 16x9 image.

ESPNHD is even watchable in 'stretch mode' now.

I'm using the DVI output, but I posted here to conserve threads.

This is a HUGE improvement, IMHO.

Thanks, Eldon!

.....G


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I just wrote up the L149 numbers for my TV into a spreadsheet. Too tired to wait for the L180 reboot and work up tonight - I'll post them tomorrow.


That is great! Thanks.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

guruka said:


> This is a HUGE improvement, IMHO.


Haven't seen you in a while Guruka, glad to see you're back....

Anyway, I'm glad the improvement appears to be tangeable, and not just in my head!


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Anybody noticed that there is not "Gray Bars" option when watching an HD channel??


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

jsanders said:


> Anybody noticed that there is not "Gray Bars" option when watching an HD channel??


Do you mean the option never comes up when you press the Aspect ratio button or it simply doesn't display the gray bars? If it doesn't display the gray bars (I assume you're talking about 4X3 programming on an HD channel), I wonder if it's because the channel is actually broadcasting a full 16X9 image and just inserting black bars on the sides.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There has never been a gray bars option when watching HD or OTA digital channels. The stretch mode is improved, but not there yet. It still overstretches by 10%-15% horizontally. Vertically, or overstreteches by about 10%. But, it is much better than it was before. I have spent hours and hours documenting exactly how much overstretch and overzoom the 921 still has, and sent all of that data to Eldon. I suspect it will be even better in the next release.


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There has never been a gray bars option when watching HD or OTA digital channels. The stretch mode is improved, but not there yet. It still overstretches by 10%-15% horizontally. Vertically, or overstreteches by about 10%. But, it is much better than it was before. I have spent hours and hours documenting exactly how much overstretch and overzoom the 921 still has, and sent all of that data to Eldon. I suspect it will be even better in the next release.


Mark, It would be nice to see it a little bit better but it is now a VAST improvement over what it was. I really was getting tired of switching back and forth between 16X9 and 4X3#1! My wife would tape shows in SD on CBS instead of CBSHD because she didn't want to switch back and forth in the menu  . I figure that they will never be able to do anything other than a "linear" stretch so to bring it in where it needs to be would be great. Gerry


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Mark for forwarding the stretch info to Eldon.I for one am VERY grateful Dish has started to address this problem--Thanks again


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I've finally finished the spreadsheet - see [thread=26456]Aspect Ratio comparison: L149 vs. L180[/thread]. There's a poll there, too.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Do you mean the option never comes up when you press the Aspect ratio button or it simply doesn't display the gray bars? If it doesn't display the gray bars (I assume you're talking about 4X3 programming on an HD channel), I wonder if it's because the channel is actually broadcasting a full 16X9 image and just inserting black bars on the sides.


To be more specific, I was referring to watching a satellite HD channel. Back a couple versions ago, you could try gray bars, and it would compress the image and put gray bars on it. If I recall, there were some that would use this feature to un-stretch ESPN-HD, because it looks bad!

With L1.46+, the option was still there when pressing the '*' button, however, it didn't do anything. With L1.80, it is not an option anymore. This is BETTER, because you don't have to hit the '*' button as many times before cycling back to 'Normal'. Either you want the feature, or not, and that is debatable. It is very good to not have the option that doesn't do anything!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I think when Jerry G says it's fixed, we can take it to the bank. Until Jerry gives it a blessing, I will reserve my listing it as another score for Eldon. But, I'm happy for all you stretch mode eccentrics (pun?) that you see this problem making progress. 

I watch everything in Normal (undistorted) mode.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

No combination of 921 and TV aspect ratios and HD/SD works very well with a 16x9 SD image. I watched Crossing Jordon on the local station and Touching Evil on the USA network. I could not get the image to fit my Hiatchi 57XWX (wide screen). Both are in a 16x9 format, but I could not say as to whether the black bars were transmitted as part of the image.

What Eldon should do is give us 2 user customizable settings, one for 4x3 and one for 16x9 images. That way we could adjust the aspect as we wanted.

The best I came up with was to set the 921 to 1080i, 16x9, Stretch and the TV to 16x9. This cuts off about 10% on the sides and leaves black bars top and bottom. 

The aspect is fine on an HD 16x9, so I am not sure why it doesn't work on an 16x9 SD unless the station is transmitting the bars as part of the image and this is confusing the 921/TV.

Anybody find a setting that works on 16x9?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I think when Jerry G says it's fixed, we can take it to the bank. Until Jerry gives it a blessing, I will reserve my listing it as another score for Eldon. But, I'm happy for all you stretch mode eccentrics (pun?) that you see this problem making progress.
> 
> I watch everything in Normal (undistorted) mode.


Hi Don. The stretch on the SD channels looks pretty good based upon where the station logo ends up. I think Mark said it wasn't quite perfect yet. I haven't yet done a careful analysis, but if we're losing some picture, it's not much. I'll try to check it out more carefully tonight by recording an SD channel, freezing it, and comparing the stretch and normal mode. It may be worth a blessing.

BTW, I was surprised to see that the SD stretch had been worked on, as I was told it wasn't going to be fixed until after 180.


----------

